# Choke Cherry



## crutch58 (May 21, 2006)

I have alot of choke cherry bushes where I live and I was wondering if it was good to smoke with. I wanted to ask if any of you guys have used it and if you have what you think of it.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 12, 2006)

Crutch, Check out the Sticky in this forum "Woods for Smoking". It states that choke cherry wood can produce a bitter smoke. If you want to try it use it on some meat that you didn't pay an arm and a leg for. Maybe try a whole chicken when you find one on sale.


----------



## crutch58 (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks Dutch,
    That's good to know. If it's bitter I think I'll just pass on it, I've messed up enough good meat as it is.
                           Crutch


----------



## theotherbbking (Jul 17, 2006)

I have uised choke cherry on hamburgers and chicken with good results.  What we call choke cherry is a tree, not a bush. Is there a difference  .


----------



## scott in kc (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes, there is a choke cherry bush and a choke cherry tree. The tree is dandy for smoking.

I'm sure those that say the bush is no good for cooking are right.


----------



## smokebuzz (Jul 17, 2006)

I've used some choke cherry trees, never herd of a bush.


----------

